# Spending the winter in Florida



## stickman1978




----------



## stickman1978




----------



## stickman1978




----------



## fishnpbr

And give up this!? Never!


----------



## stickman1978

fishnpbr said:


> And give up this!? Never!
> 
> View attachment 615433
> View attachment 615437


Been there done that.


----------



## fishnpbr

stickman1978 said:


> Been there done that.[/QUOTE
> 
> As I have done the warm weather deal. I lived for a period of 12 years between southern CA and the very southern tip of SC. Give me the frozen tundra any day. I'll never go back. Enjoy the warmth and good fishing.


----------



## stickman1978

Did enough of the cold stuff. Time to explore new water. I will be updating this thread as the season/winter goes on from down. Enjoy.


----------



## Southsider1

Where in Florida?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickman1978

Southsider1 said:


> Where in Florida?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Leesburg. Harris Chain. Also been doing the St. Johns River and some other smaller area lakes.


----------



## stickman1978

First Crappie of the season.


----------



## stickman1978




----------



## stickman1978




----------



## Shoeman

Sent you a pm!

Sucking hind teat this time. Stuck in The Villages, but I need to be there after dad’s death


----------



## stickman1978

Another pike.


----------



## stickman1978




----------



## Nostromo

Have a great time down there.


----------



## stickman1978

Nostromo said:


> Have a great time down there.


Will do.


----------



## MrFysch

Anybody have any good contacts on keys rentals?


----------



## stickman1978

MrFysch said:


> Anybody have any good contacts on keys rentals?


Did you try VRBO or Air bnb?


----------



## stickman1978

MrFysch said:


> Anybody have any good contacts on keys rentals?


We stayed at Marina Del Mar. Not five stars but affordable.


----------



## stickman1978

They were biting in the lake.


----------



## stickman1978




----------



## 22 Chuck

6Speed said:


> Shell crackers are a hoot. I fished the St. Johns when I lived in South Georgia. We'd catch hundreds some days. I hope it's still like that.


Im sure there are many crackers in MI. Id like to once get into em down South.
I spent 2 yrs in Texas and had a ocean trip scheduled but had to cancel as the most of he guys had to go to FL for a launch at Canaverial, they were Army medics. I left before we could get a reschedule.


----------



## stickman1978

22 Chuck said:


> Im sure there are many crackers in MI. Id like to once get into em down South.
> I spent 2 yrs in Texas and had a ocean trip scheduled but had to cancel as the most of he guys had to go to FL for a launch at Canaverial, they were Army medics. I left before we could get a reschedule.


Plan is to dig some worms and get some grass shrimp and give it the old college try when she heats up.


----------



## stickman1978

Foggy start.


----------



## stickman1978

White Pelicans


----------



## stickman1978

Slower day today.


----------



## 6Speed

See if someone can take you frog hunting while you're down there (it's done after dark when the snakes and gators come out just in case you're scared). It's great fun and they taste great too! Bucket list stuff...


----------



## stickman1978

6Speed said:


> See if someone can take you frog hunting while you're down there (it's done after dark when the snakes and gators come out just in case you're scared). It's great fun and they taste great too! Bucket list stuff...


Never seen a frog down here yet. Kind of strange.


----------



## 6Speed

stickman1978 said:


> Never seen a frog down here yet. Kind of strange.


They come out at night...


----------



## stickman1978

6Speed said:


> They come out at night...


Do they spear them?


----------



## 6Speed

Yea but using a headlight and a .22 hollow point works better!!! Ask around and if you get the chance, go!


----------



## Nostromo

6Speed said:


> Yea but using a headlight and a .22 hollow point works better!!! Ask around and if you get the chance, go!


Are you trying to get him eaten by a gator? lol


----------



## 6Speed

Nostromo said:


> Are you trying to get him eaten by a gator? lol


Na, I'd tell him about about noodling catfish!!!


----------



## Nostromo

6Speed said:


> Na, I'd tell him about about noodling catfish!!!


Just stick your hand in the hole. lol


----------



## 6Speed

Nostromo said:


> Just stick your hand in the hole. lol


...and wiggle it around. LOL


----------



## stickman1978

Nostromo said:


> Are you trying to get him eaten by a gator? lol


Not to concerned about the gators. They are more afraid of us. I did tap one on the head with my fishing pole last year. He wasn't to happy about that.


----------



## Nostromo

stickman1978 said:


> Not to concerned about the gators. They are more afraid of us.


...and what kind of words do those sound like? (famous last)


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

stickman1978 said:


> Never seen a frog down here yet. Kind of strange.


If you think about all the wading birds out during the day, a frog would be eaten instantly if it appeared during daylight. Frogs are nocturnal to survive.


----------



## stickman1978

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> If you think about all the wading birds out during the day, a frog would be eaten instantly if it appeared during daylight. Frogs are nocturnal to survive.


With all the Eagles, osprey, heron, ahinga, cormeron and the dozens of other birds down here eating all day long it is a wonder that the fish, snake, lizard or frog population survives.


----------



## stickman1978

Fishndude said:


> Those Merrell shoes are the bomb.


Second pair I have owned and these are due for a replacement.


----------



## Shoeman

My turn!










Hope to launch by 8


----------



## stickman1978

Found some active fish today.


----------



## stickman1978

Shoeman said:


> My turn!
> 
> View attachment 754699
> 
> 
> Hope to launch by 8


You need your own thread, lol. Them don't look like fish.


----------



## stickman1978

Two from the marsh last night and then a trip to the lake.


----------



## Forest Meister

stickman1978 said:


> View attachment 755378
> 
> 
> Two from the marsh last night and then a trip to the lake.


Great pics stickman but could you get us some pics with palm trees? Still 19" snow up here. FM


----------



## stickman1978




----------



## stickman1978

Forest Meister said:


> Great pics stickman but could you get us some pics with palm trees? Still 19" snow up here. FM












It is a fishing page. So palms and fish.


----------



## stickman1978

Forest Meister said:


> Great pics stickman but could you get us some pics with palm trees? Still 19" snow up here. FM


Just make sure it (snow) is gone by June. I will be UP there then.


----------



## stickman1978




----------



## stickman1978




----------



## stickman1978

.


----------



## stickman1978

Still waiting for the big spawn.


----------



## stickman1978




----------



## stickman1978




----------



## stickman1978

Finishing up the season probably one more trip.


----------

